
Would Google make more money if they charged 1 cent per search? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2981153/Would-Google-search-make-more-money-if-they-charged-1-cent-per-search
======
enlyth
I would pay more than that for a version of Google which searches exactly for
what I input like in the old days, and doesn't try to guess what I'm trying to
search for with some nonsense NLP while ignoring half of my query

~~~
jasonvorhe
Do you have proof they're applying NLP?

~~~
enlyth
I meant natural language processing, is that not what they're doing?

------
PopeDotNinja
They would until someone replaced them with a free service.

